# Niggly pain in uterus



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hoping someone can help..

I'm having a niggly dull ache/pain from time to time, in my uterus.. anyone else had this? Any ideas what it could be? It started day before yesterday..

Thanks Xx


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya are they like really dull period pains if so i been getting them too. Thought is was over for me but after reading some of the messages on the boards lots of women feel these too and go on to have normal healthy pregnancies so im staying positive and keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi chickie 

The aches/pains could just be a result of the EC and ET procedures, also as you've had OHSS symptoms.....plus the side effects from the drugs.  It may also be implantation symptoms. .....so basically there's no way of knowing ! 

Keep the PMA hun  

Sending you loads of positive thoughts and sticky vibes     

Love n hugs
Natasha x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *Hope*  Yeah I have af pains.. this is a different pain though, never had it before. Like you I've read lots of women having pains during their 2ww and yep, it's often a positive thing  Good luck to you, bute.. I hope you get your good news!  Xx

Hiya *Minxy*  Yep, you're right.. it could be down to anything at the moment. It's just that I've never had a pain like this - but then I'd never had EC or ET.. or OHSS before, either! Hoping it is implanation, obviously.. but how long can implanation pains last, babe? I had this a couple of times 2 days ago.. yesterday it was more noticable and today it's almost become a permanent fixture.

Hope your DR is going to plan, btw!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Implantation can happen up until the embies are around 12 days old but you may feel wierd things in your womb and ovaries all the way through....even when pg your womb is thickening with the placenta forming, the bloodflow, womb expanding etc....there's so much going on right from the very start to the end (although I've never made it to the end obviously, but have for several months  )

I'm doing ok thanks hun....baseline on Tuesday so not long to go.

Positive thoughts and sticky vibes   
Natasha xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be sending you  vibes on Tuesday then, bute  Good luck Xx

Thanks for the reply.. I guess it really is a case of 'I won't know until the OTD'.  The pains are quickly turning into nasty af pains now.. seriously starting to ache.. I'm  it's my babies snuggling in!! and not af.

Xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Saw this and had to respond - when I was 5 days past a 5 day transfer I was woken by the most horrendous stomach cramps - from about 4am and they were enough to have woken me. Was devastated and convinced AF was on its was - 2 days later - so only day 7 past 5 day transfer I did a test as I wanted the agony to be confirmed and a faint positive appeared! Not that I recommend testing early though!!!!   Here I am now almost 16 weeks pregnant! Take care and good luck - never presume its all over - I was in such a state over the whole thing... now also looking back I had the same pain (although not as severe) - when preg with my DS!

Love and luck to all who need it xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Serenfach, 

I havent had any pains I would say feel like AF pains - but I've had a couple of mild shooting pains quite low down?? Only maybe 2-3 times a day?? Also have a kinda bloated feeling, and a really fuzzy/hazy head?? 

Dont know if anyone else has had anything similar? Or if this helps you at all? 

I just dont know what's goin on in there! 
x x x Sparklez x x x

PS;- Gizmo123 - many congrats on your pg! x x


----------



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi girlies 
So it's 6 days until we have our preg test, unless AF comes before then  but today I am starting to get left ovary pain & feel sickly but prob due to worry, have some back ache but my boobies aren't sore yet!
It's so annoying over analysing every twinge feeling or lack of! because you never know if it's due to pregnancy AF or the meds.  
Just have to wait & see think positive & hope for the best    
easy said than done when you want something so bad but you can only do so much to help make it happen!!!


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, I keep getting the same pain in ovaries, sore, tender and bigger boobs. I had the same symptoms last time which went on for me to have  a BFP. I am aware that the drugs do have a some side effect but I have done IVF treatment so many times know the difference. I also think there is some. out there were are more in tune with their bodies. So what ever the outcome - stay postive and speak to those cells, and think motherhood. Lynn E


----------

